# Three Peaks challange "legging it for lilla"



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

hi fellow moterhomers
its getting close now to the three peaks challange and im trying to rase money for " legging it for lilla " this can be found via google or facebook it for a good cause mc millen nurses.
these nurses are in one word "wonderfull" they have looked after my wife now for 5 months my wife lilla has lukemia (cancer) and with the help of these nurses and our freinds have pulled her through the worst.
what im asking is for you to take a look at the website have a read what we are doing and if you wish plz donate whatever you can. 
im not sure if im allowed to put this on mhf but plz its for a worthy cause.
regards and thankyou 
vince


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Vince a little bump for your post.

I have donated via the site. Good luck and a good cause.

Sonja


----------



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

thankyou sonja you are the 1st to donate via the website again thankyou it is as you say for a worthy cause.
regards
vince


----------



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

just giving it a bump its for a worthy cause. plz take a look at the web site.
regards
vince


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Will you be running Vince or are you a support to the runners.

Sonja


----------



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

hi sonja im there to support. and hopfully for my wife to come down the last part of snowden in wales. for the suporting news paper. we are going to scarfell pike in the peeks on the 11,12,13 june for a practise run as this will be the worst mountain as this one will be travelled in the dark. remember we are trying to complete all three peaks scotland (ben nevis) scarfell pike in the (peek district) and last snowden in (wales) in hopfully 24hrs this includs travelling.
thanks again for your donation
regards
vince


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Wow

Thats some challenge - Couldnt do it myself.

Its a very worth cause.

Sonja


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Vince,

I can understand why you didn't put the web site link, the rules are confusing sometimes.

I have now moved this thread to charity which allows us to link to the charity site:

Click...Legging It For Lilla

I am only too aware of what the Macmillan nurses do and achieve, my daughter works as a radiotherapist and daughter has close contact with them, she has only the highest praise for them.

I have donated to your charity and wish you and your family the very best in the future, also good luck to the people taking part in the charity challenge.

Rob


----------



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

hi rob
so sorry for the delay getting back to you its quite hard with getting to see my wife sort my son out run house etcetc. 
thankyou so much for your donation these nurses are a breed of there own they are so calm in any situation i only have praise for these people.
this weekend we are at scarfell pike in lake district this is going to be the worst mountain as this one will be tracked in the dark when we do the three peaks challange so the walkers my best freinds are going to plot a course across this mountain this weekend hopfully weather will be kind.
once again thanks 
vince


----------



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

bump for a worthy cause


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Vince
Have donated online. Good luck.
Sal


----------



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

hi sal thankyou very much for your donation for this worthy cause, thanks again
vince


----------



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

hi all this is just a quick message or update on how we are all getting on.
my wife has now finished all her chemo she became all i can say a test subject of new medicines to help fight leukaemia cancer in the future for other people.  
a few in the group are now getting butterflys but they will be ok im getting butterflys for them and im only ground staff :roll: this will be in my eyes a great achievement when they complete the 3 peaks.
again i wish to thank all that has donated for this worthy cause.
i will update again once we are all back :wink: 
regards
vince
legging it for lilla


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi Vince

Glad things are OK. Good luck to all competing (and the groundstaff)

Sonja


----------

